# Talk me out of adding MTS



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Like the title says, talk me out of adding Malaysian Trumpet Snails to my 75g Mbuna tank & my planted SA tank.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Usually no adding the snails. They come on the plants you order. Okay her goes. IMO they don't clean the glass. They multiply real fast. They can get into your filters and circulation pumps.
I like them because: they loosen the substrate, they clean delicate plants, they only reproduce as many as can be supported. Also when you stir the sand you can just vacuum some up.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My MTS clog filters and siphons. I don't find they clean any plants...just churn the substrate.

Why would you WANT to add them? What is your goal?


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Eat the stuff that settles on the bottom of the tank & sift the sand.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Eat the stuff that settles on the bottom of the tank & sift the sand.


IME they don't eat the stuff that settles on the bottom (fish poop), that needs to be vacuumed out or you need strong enough filtration to keep it in the water column so it can be swept into the filter. They do sift the sand, but you still need to do it yourself...I still get the green/black under the substrate along the glass with them in the substrate, and I still need to vacuum the substrate.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

I have very good filtration & flow in the 75g; 2 HOB rated at 240 GPH & 2 canisters rated at 525 GPH. I also have 2 power heads rated at 750 GPH on the way. The 20g long is a different story but I'm working on that.


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Like the title says, talk me out of adding Malaysian Trumpet Snails to my 75g Mbuna tank & my planted SA tank.


Don't get them. Mine do nothing but multiply and they are always out when the light is on. Makes my tank look like I don't clean it. People will say they shift the sand, my cichilds do enough of that already and I move it around once a month anyway when I do a deep clean.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

Not one positive comment about MTS...that speaks volumes.

If not MTS what would you all suggest for an invert that sifts sand?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Call_me_Tom said:


> Not one positive comment about MTS...that speaks volumes.
> 
> If not MTS what would you all suggest for an invert that sifts sand?


You didn't ask for positives. :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

smitty814 said:


> I like them because: they loosen the substrate, they clean delicate plants, they only reproduce as many as can be supported. Also when you stir the sand you can just vacuum some up.


Here is a positive.

MTS will sift the sand, but still leave it dirty IME.

They are the only invert I know that does this and is compatible with cichlids. Cichlids like to eat inverts usually. :thumb:


----------

